# TTE W/O Doppler Complete code 93307



## dsalvador@dhmh.state.md.us (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi There,

As per CPT 2009, codes 93307 is not to be reported in conjunction with codes 93320 and 93325, as per NCCI edits  it says modifier are not allowed with these code pairs. I am concern with the Maryland medicaid billing, does this rule apply under maryland medicaid? Thanks and hoping for inputs.

 Debbie


----------

